# Commercial Kitchen Fire Rating in I-2 Occupancy



## 100eyeballs (Dec 7, 2016)

Is a kitchen serving more than 30 occupants in an I-2 occupancy considered a hazardous use that needs a fire rating separation? Example: Large hospital.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure what 101 days??

Did not see a maybe answr


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2016)

508.2.4 Separation of occupancies.
No separation is required between accessory occupancies and the main occupancy.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> 508.2.4 Separation of occupancies.
> No separation is required between accessory occupancies and the main occupancy.




What occupancy group would you out the kitchen in??

Plus kitchen 6000 sq ft or over


----------



## RLGA (Dec 8, 2016)

Not sure what NFPA 101 would require, but a commercial kitchen without an associated dining area is typically classified as a Group F-1. This is more explicit in the 2015 IBC. If separated occupancies are required, then a 2-hour fire barrier is needed to separate the Group F-1 from the Group I-2 per Table 508.4. If it can be considered an accessory occupancy, then no separation is required.


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2016)

Under what Code and which year edition? That will make a difference. 
Being that most Hospital kitchens are associated with a dining room area, I'd say A-2 is appropriate. 
Lacking a dining area, and under the 2015 IBC, I'd agree with Ron (RLGA) that F-1 would be appropriate and separation from the Hospital, in accordance with the table, would be 2 hours.
Back in the day of NYS's rogue code, we would have required 2 hours between any commercial kitchen and the dining area (or other parts of the building) regardless of occupancy category.


----------

